# Best RPG Genre



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 2, 2010)

what's the best RPG Genre for you guys? and why?


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 2, 2010)

Well for me...it just has to have a good story and I won't care about the genre.

But if I had to pick, action RPG.
Tales games have one of my favorite combat systems of any game.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd have to agree with action RPGs as well.  It's nice to leaves the waiting and lack of time passage behind when you get into a battle, it switches the focus from "overarching story you can complete at your leisure" to "holy shit gotta' do something about these monsters right this minute or they'll kill us".


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 2, 2010)

hmmn... me too.. i think action RPGs are more fun/exciting to play...

and ARPGs has alot of *A* smashing!


----------



## Goli (Nov 2, 2010)

Simulation/Strategy RPGs that mimic the Tactics Ogre formula. Something about micromanaging all the little units never gets old ♥.
I also love the old turn based JRPGs with charming stories like FFIX ♥.


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 2, 2010)

My favourite RPG atm is Mass Effect series
I usually like medieval RPGs such as Fable etc. but oblivion failed to keep my interest.
Turn based RPGs are fun too but for some reason, on a console they just seem a bit overdone like they belong on a handheld or something


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 2, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> My favourite RPG atm is Mass Effect series
> I usually like medieval RPGs such as Fable etc. but oblivion failed to keep my interest.
> Turn based RPGs are fun too but for some reason, on a console they just seem a bit overdone like they belong on a handheld or something



i didnt like oblivion too..


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 2, 2010)

Rougelike. It's all about a good dungeon.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 2, 2010)

Depends on the console. If it's on the DS, turn based or strategy RPG's, on the PSP, strategy and action RPGs (the PSP has a surprisingly good amount of strategy RPGs), for the consoles, I'd say action, but any is fine except for the strategy, strategy RPGs aren't the best on consoles. The PC has everything.

In general, I like action (Tales, KH), classic turn based (Final Fantasy I-X), or fusions of these between other genres (fighting, music RPGs)


----------



## Rydian (Nov 2, 2010)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Rougelike. It's all about a good dungeon.


Dwarf Fortress or Nethack/SLASH'EM? X3


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 2, 2010)

My "best" genre I have yet to see done (primarily as it would cost a fortune and tax hardware insanely).

Time/place does not really matter to me with the possible exception of steampunk

I will take the levels/dungeons and item/character complexity of a roguelike
I will take the 3d of most western RPGs, I do not get along that well with isometric/fixed point.
I will take the crafting of the most fiddly of MMORPGS (see FF11), if you could work a magic system along the same lines then I will not say no.
I will take the in game economy of the trade/space simulators (or indeed if it could be done a proper MMO game)
I will take the combat of a fighting game (maybe simplified a bit/without the 20 button combos) although if you want to give me a turn based option (a la might and magic or fallout 3 or perhaps more recent RPGs like Eternal Sonata) I will not say no.
I will take the story of 10 games and roll them into one. I suppose a mention of something like dungeon keeper or savage is worth it at this point- RTS options.
If you could pull it off on a decent set of controls (keyboard and mouse works but I assume we all see where the stuff like we are seeing on the consoles could be heading if it actually worked).

Do not get me wrong I have spent more hours than might be sensible to cop to outside these circles playing examples of all the subgenres and seen as games are well games I do not need a life alternative as my list seems to be shaping up to be and if you have an interesting set of mechanics (last one to really turn my head was resonance of fate) I will be there.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 2, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> My "best" genre I have yet to see done (primarily as it would cost a fortune and tax hardware insanely).
> 
> Time/place does not really matter to me with the possible exception of steampunk
> 
> ...


I actually had a file where I listed out ideas for a great game (using FreeMind to show connections and relations) sort of like that, but I can't find it now, and that makes me sad.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm open to any type of rpg but I do lean more towards turn based rpg...I'm old school
and a good combination of story and strategy

a perfect RPG for me would be a mix of FF10 and FF13 combat system, with the free roaming of FF12, and a story as epic as FF10


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 2, 2010)

I dont really have time to play too many RPG's any more, but when I was in high school I loved  the turn based JRPG's.  

I remember getting the first Dragon Warrior / Dragon Quest for free with a year subscription to Nintendo Power. I was hooked instantly.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 2, 2010)

I like RPG's like Oblivion or Fallout a lot. So a giant open world where I can explore everything anytime, no restrictions to where I wander.
I like them a lot too for their replay ability thanks to a giant community behind the games.

Turnbased RPG's like Advance Wars and Fire Emblem really amuse me too, especially the last series is wonderful.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 2, 2010)

I enjoy them all as long as they have a good storyline, but if they were all equally amazing in storyline, turn based.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 2, 2010)

Breath of Fire 1 and 2 are still my all time favorite RPG's. So I guess turn based JRPG is my favorite.
I also really enjoyed Oblivion and Fallout 3/nv tho.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 2, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> I enjoy them all as long as they have a good storyline, but if they were all equally amazing in storyline, turn based.



yeah! as long as they have good storyline i enjoy them too... but for me... its really Action RPG...


----------



## Sterling (Nov 2, 2010)

@FAST: Have you ever tried Dark Cloud 1 or 2 for the PS2? It has quite a few aspects of what you want in a game. Randomized dungeons in 3D. A pretty complex crafting system, and simple combos. One of my most near and dear games. Resonance of Fate almost caused my head to unscrew.

On Topic: I like turn based strategy games such as FF Tactics. If we are talking about the consoles, then ARPGs do me just fine. Some exceptions being Borderlands, Fallout, and Oblivion. So much time has been lost in Oblivion.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 2, 2010)

Dont know what type of RPG golden sun is but... yhea


----------



## emigre (Nov 2, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Dont know what type of RPG golden sun is but... yhea



It's a turn based RPG.


----------



## overslept (Nov 4, 2010)

FPSRPG. Borderlands is my new obsession.

I also favor loot-hunting ARPGs (Monster Hunter, Phantasy Star, Torchlight)


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 4, 2010)

Turn-based all the way. It's easily the best kind.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 4, 2010)

Battle systems don't make a RPG game.

I like most all of them outside of SRPGs though.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 4, 2010)

I prefer straightforward, traditional turn based RPG's.

Although the ARPG and SRPG sub-genres have produced many fine games I find a lot of ARPG's to be little more than glorified hack 'n slash button-bashers and SRPG's tend to lack any kind of exploration factor.


----------



## Arp1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Action RPG's. Love fast paced games where I can move freely while battling monsters. Pokemon is pretty much the only turn based game I'll play.


----------



## admotonic (Nov 4, 2010)

Action RPG for me. I like the merge of an action game with the growth system of an RPG. It does need a good story aswell though


----------



## x3Advent (Nov 4, 2010)

I like JRPGs and Action RPGs, I like some turn based like the final fantasy series but the gameplay keeps changing... From the active time battle to turn based then the different speed turn based of FFX, my favourite has to be KH though


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 4, 2010)

i just noticed that this got stickied...

im happy to know that there's a lot of people that likes ARPG...

I definitely love the *A* smashing games... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: This became a hot topic...


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 5, 2010)

Personal preference? ARPG like Ys games. Turn based if done well.


----------



## Snailface (Nov 5, 2010)

Whatever Golden Sun is. A Zelda-ish RPG?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 5, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What. I loved oblivion i have it on my ps3 Kept me entertained for hours.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 5, 2010)

Since I liked DQIX, I'm guessing that I like turn-based ACTION RPG? 

Oh, and I also like RPGs like PS0 and FF, especially Crystal Chronicles.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 5, 2010)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Whatever Golden Sun is. A Zelda-ish RPG?


I'd say it's still turn-based, it just doesn't give you boring-ass dungeons (it's technical formula is the same as most other RPGs besides that fact).


----------



## SylvWolf (Nov 5, 2010)

Gotta be the classic turn-based. The older Final Fantasy games, the DQ series, Etrian Odyssey... I love that type of game.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2010)

Turn based Role playing game, Pokemon, Older FF's, Chrono Trigger ECT.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 5, 2010)

Still play secret of mana once in a while.


----------



## Raiser (Nov 5, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> Gotta be the classic turn-based. The older Final Fantasy games, the DQ series, Etrian Odyssey... I love that type of game.


Agreed with this.

+ the dynamic hack 'n slash type games such as Kingdom Hearts or the soon-to-be-released Final Fantasy Versus XIII.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 5, 2010)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Whatever Golden Sun is. A Zelda-ish RPG?


no. 
is golden sunish


----------



## Goli (Nov 5, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Since I liked DQIX, I'm guessing that I like turn-based ACTION RPG?
> 
> Oh, and I also like RPGs like PS0 and FF, especially Crystal Chronicles.
> DQIX isn't an action RPG, it's just a turn-based one.
> ...


Keep dreaming.




Oh and brandonspikes, it's etc, not ect. It comes from the latin "et cetera" which means "and the rest".


----------



## RE4zombie (Nov 5, 2010)

Action RPG.  I think that would be what The World Ends With You is classified as...


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 5, 2010)

Strategy RPGs for sure. I imagine I am one of very few people to say that "Ogre Battle" Is my favorite series of all time. Now if someone would only translate the Neo Geo Pocket one for me. ^^


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 5, 2010)

I love most RPG's, but I can't stand 'rogue' games or whatever they're called, like Shiren The Wanderer and etc. The controls piss me off, the whole 'random dungeon' aspect pisses me off too. 

I've also developed a disliking for games such as Oblivion and Fallout 3. Don't get me wrong, they're decent enough. But there seems to be a lot of wandering about doing largely sod all, and the open aspect of the plot means there's rarely any truly epic moments like you get in a more set-in-stone storyline such as FFX. I look forward to grand twists in the plot and epic moments of bravery and the like. You don't get that in open RPG's all that often.

My favourite type is hard to pin down though. FF7 is probably my all time fave since it has possibly the most epic plot twist in rpg history (even though it wasn't the first to do it, I never saw it coming and it really did shock me as a kid), but the Tales series is close behind. I'm LOVING Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition right now because it's the rare kind that allows for open gameplay and still has a solid plot holding it all together with twists and emotion. Mass Effect is also a fave. I've had a liking of strategy RPG's ever since Final Fantasy Tactics Advance cost me well in excess of a hundred hours of my life. Overall I guess it has to be the turn based classic style though, given how many hours of my life have been spent on the Final Fantasy series alone, and that's before you take into account the multitude of other classics such as Dragon Quest, Pokemon, etc.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 7, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> My favourite type is hard to pin down though. FF7 is probably my all time fave since it has possibly the most epic plot twist in rpg history (even though it wasn't the first to do it, I never saw it coming and it really did shock me as a kid),



FF7 was really epic!


----------



## kakashi919 (Nov 7, 2010)

I really like Action RPGs like the Tales series, but turn based RPGs are always gonna be my favorite.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 7, 2010)

ARPGs


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 7, 2010)

ARPGs and RTSRPGs all the way. 'Normal' RPG's get boring really fast, if all you have to do is sit through yet another battle, where you can select one attack, go out for a walk (IRL), come back to the game and still be on the same screen.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm well aware, I made the post when I was groggy from waking up, I make spelling errors sometimes too!


----------



## T-hug (Nov 7, 2010)

FFX is my favourite RPG so I guess turn based JRPG.
I like ARP, SRPG, text RPG, WRPG... any RPG really lol but FFX is like my staple, the closer a game is to it's formula the more I like it.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Nov 7, 2010)

I prefer turn-based JRPGs. Action-RPGs just aren't fun to me, and the only WRPGs I'll play are MMOs, most of the time. SRPGs are fun too, but I tend to not think of games like Fire Emblem as RPGs at all. They're just part of the Strategy genre to me.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 7, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I prefer turn-based JRPGs. Action-RPGs just aren't fun to me, and the only WRPGs I'll play are MMOs, most of the time. *SRPGs are fun too, but I tend to not think of games like Fire Emblem as RPGs at all. They're just part of the Strategy genre to me.*



Hold it right there partner! Fire Emblem is as pure as a Turnbased RPG can be! You have levels, classes and items, so I don't really see how you can deny Fire Emblem as an RPG.

Advance Wars, that's something else, there I would have to agree with you that it's a pure Strategy game, there are hardly any RPG elements in those games.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 7, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> FFX is my favourite RPG so I guess turn based JRPG.
> I like ARP, SRPG, text RPG, WRPG... any RPG really lol but FFX is like my staple, *the closer a game is to it's formula the more I like it.*


Did you like that LotR RPG then?

EDIT: P.S. Happy birthday


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Nov 8, 2010)

I personally think that action and turn-based are the best type of RPGS.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 9, 2010)

i love ARPG games but it's kind of funny that i loved the Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor even if it's not ARPG..

it's SRPG right? or Turn Based RPG?


----------



## .allbliss. (Nov 9, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Well for me...it just has to have a good story and I won't care about the genre.
> 
> But if I had to pick, action RPG.
> Tales games have one of my favorite combat systems of any game.



This.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 9, 2010)

Let's see... My favorite games of all time were Megaman Battle Networks 5-6 and the M&L series, soo...

Action RPG.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 10, 2010)

timed action rpg example mario and luigi bowsers inside story


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 11, 2010)

Which Genre does Mother 3 apply to?

Because it doesn't feel like any normal JRPG to me.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 13, 2010)

i didnt noticed that this was moved from EoF to General Consoles Discussion...

i wonder what's the Genre of HM games?


----------



## Anne Noise (Nov 13, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Which Genre does Mother 3 apply to?
> 
> Because it doesn't feel like any normal JRPG to me.



Turn-based JRPG with some action RPG elements?


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 14, 2010)

Definitely a real-time RPG. Nothing better than having an active battle where you have to be on your toes for any unsuspecting monsters who have the nerve to interfere.

Action RPGs are a close second. I love the tales and star ocean series.

Of course the other genres are all great, those two are just my favorites.


----------



## mcr619619 (Nov 25, 2010)

This in only my opinion

*Traditional Turnbased RPG (eg Final fantasy series, Dragon quest series)*
Pros: Menu base, easy to learn, usually has epic stories, lots of unlockables,sidequests. large worlds

Cons: Gets repetitive, mostly lacks character exclusives (you know, characters can be easily replace, sorry for bad explanation )  usually battle takes too long, and the most famous, ENORMOUS random encounters back in the days, still use today, for hardcore gamers. and requires too much grinding.

*Strategy RPG (eg Final Fantasy tactics, Disgaea, Advance Wars)*

Pros: Easy to learn but hard to master, some has  great storylines, gives challenges to the player bec it requires strategies, Usually has wide customizations of characters/units.

Cons: Sometime too hard and requires to much grinding with one battle takes to long to finish. some has epic-fail stories,

*Action RPG (Tales of series, The world ends with you)*

Pros: Battle system is so fun, usually not just button smashing, not-always to make some grinding, has good to epic stories. ARPG's battles are not always in Random

Cons: Sometime gets repetitive.


----------



## easycrashing (Dec 3, 2010)

Whatever the FF games (5>13, excluding 11) are, I've never played any other rpgs except wow.


----------

